# Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht



## Dani_CH (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Boardis,

In unserem schönen kleinen Land, können viele von Euch Ihr Glück probieren, ohne gleich zu armen Tagen zu kommen. Wir nenn dies das "Freianglerrecht".

Das Fischen ist mit einer Rute und natürlichen Ködern (keine Köfis, Blinker etc.) an vielen schönen Seen, problemlos möglich. Um Euch eine kleine Einstiegsmöglichkeit zu geben, benutzt diese Adresse:

http://www.fischervereinarbon.ch/jungfischer/aktivit%C3%A4ten/links.htm

Er führt direkt zur "Freiangler-Seite"

Vielleicht nimmt ja der eine oder andere von Euch, die Gelegenheit war. Bei Fragen, gebe ich via pm gerne Antwort.

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Dani


----------



## gismowolf (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Servus Dani CH!
Eine solche Vorgangsweise finde ich beispielgebend!Das sollte man allen Politikern Europas unter die Nase halten!!Gelten diese Bestimmungen nur für Schweizer Staatsbürger oder auch für Gäste aus dem Ausland?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dani_CH (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Salü Wolfgang,

Diese Vorgehensweise ist nicht auf Schweizer Bürger beschränkt, sondern gilt für alle Bewohner dieses Planeten.

Man(N)/Frau, muss sich aber am besten über die lokalen Schonzeiten beim nächstbesten Angelhändler schlau machen. Auch unsere lokalen Vereine geben Dir jederzeit darüber Auskunft. Ein entsprechendes Verzeichnis findet man hier:

http://www.fischerweb.ch

Ein Versuch bei uns lohnt sich allemal, wenn man eh schon im Land ist.

Gruss Dani


----------



## angler0507 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Hallo Dani
Bin ein in Basel wohnhafter "Schwob" und das Schweizer Freianglerrecht ist mir einigermassen bekannt. Habe es vor Jahren am Sursee (oder Sempachersee?) und am Lago mal ausprobiert. War aber eher frustrierend, da eure Seen oft sehr steil abfallen und das Grundfischen ja meist nicht erlaubt ist.
Aber ich lerne gerne dazu: Kennst du zufällig Gewässer in der Nähe von Basel, die besonders reizvoll sind? Können ruhig auch welche sind, für die man ein Patent braucht, da ich im Besitz des deutschen Fischereischeins bin, der in der Schweiz ja anerkannt wird.
Habe mich bis jetzt nur mal für das Flüsschen Birs erkundigt – und deren Preise und Regelungen für Gastangler waren doch recht abschreckend...   
Ich bin gerne mit Wathose und Spinnrute unterwegs, bin aber auch fürs "Ansitzangeln" zu haben...
Gruss, Jan


----------



## Dani_CH (7. März 2005)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Salü Jan,

Ich kann Dir ab Mittwoch einen Tip abgeben, da unser Bassist, ebenfalls Angler, aus dieser Gegend kommt.

Apropos Grundangeln....Montiere doch einfach eine Laufpose..ohne Stopper..., so halt ich es jedenfalls.

Also, bis am Mittwoch. Gruss Dani


----------



## basswalt (7. März 2005)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

noch mehr information zum angelparadies schweiz findet ihr auch hier
www.fischerportal.ch


----------



## Bienzli (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*



basswalt schrieb:


> noch mehr information zum angelparadies schweiz findet ihr auch hier
> www.fischerportal.ch


ich habe am sempachersee ein patent erworben. Vor dem Patent fischte ich nur mit dem Zapfensysem, doch das hat nichts gebracht, denn ich fieng kein einzigen fisch mit zapfen am sempachersee. Also mit Zapfen ist eher eine Glücksache.


----------



## driftbeater (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Das Freiangelrecht ist kantonal verschieden. Im Kanton Zürich ist Grundangeln erlaubt.

_In vier Gewässern darf unter gewissen Voraussetzungen ohne Patent gefischt werden (Originaltext Fischereiverordnung): "Das Freiangelrecht in Zürichsee, Greifensee, Pfäffikersee und Türlersee berechtigt jedermann zur Ausübung der Flug- und Grundfischerei vom Ufer aus. Dabei darf nur eine Angelrute mit einer einzigen einfachen Angel ohne Köderfisch verwendet werden (Twister ist verboten)." _

_Details für den Kanton Zürich findet man hier _
_http://www.fjv.zh.ch/internet/bd/aln/fjv/de/fischerei.html_

_Das Freiangelrecht ist hier beschrieben_
_http://www2.zhlex.zh.ch/Appl/zhlex_...1BC1256036003D3C5F&file=923.12_16.2.95_23.pdf_

_Gerd_


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2008)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Hallo in die Schweiz,
ich habe meinen Sohn am letzten Wochenend in die Schweiz gebracht. Er studiert eine Weilein Lausanne. Natürlich haben wir uns auch den See angeschaut und uns gefragt, wie es mit der Angelei stehen könnte. Im Hafen von Lausanne konnte ich eine Gruppe extrem großer Schleien im Kraut bewundern.
Wer kann konkretes zum Angelrecht dort sagen? Sollte ich meinem Sohn noch Rolle und Rute senden??


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. August 2008)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

@Dolfin ... Nimm doch mal das Angebot vom TE an, oder Klick mal auf die Site die er hier verlinkt hat...




Dani_CH schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmt ja der eine oder andere von Euch, die Gelegenheit war. Bei Fragen, gebe ich via pm gerne Antwort.
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz
> Dani


 

Gruß Mike


----------



## skuromis (2. September 2008)

*AW: Die Schweiz und Ihr Freianglerrecht*

Hi!

Es gilt offenbar das Freiangelrecht.
Angeln am Lac Leman scheint ohne Boot schwer zu sein. Die paar Leute, die ich da (rings um Lausanne) gesehen hab, fingen maximal handlange Barsche.
Das ist sehr gemein, wenn man 50-100 m vom Ufer weg die Boote fahren sieht und die Bilder von den Großhechten gesehen hat...

Wenn einer was genaues übers Angeln dort weiß, ich bin ebenso für jeden Tipp dankbar ;O)

Merci!


----------

